# Blue Ribbon Eel



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

So, ive had him for 9weeks now and his doing great. 

Ive been doing some research and for hte most part, they dont eat fish. Mostly brine shrimp, ghost shrimp, and occasionally small guppies. Well, i happened to introduce a Blue devil damsels, and the first thing he did was eat him. LOL So i guess you cant believe everything you read.

and yes the pictures suck


















should have some better ones this evening


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

your really lucky its even eating, good job!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, very lucky. Nice job so far, i hope he can stay healthy for a while to come.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

yea, now all i have to worry about is not leaving a single inch opening on the top. Hes REALLY active and im sure he will jump out


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

here he is with the ghost ribbon eel


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd watch that clown trigger. When it gets bigger, it will get a hell of a lot meaner.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

yea ive got my eye on him. he doesnt seem to bother anything YET. lol


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I absolutely love it...I really hope it has a long happy life. Nice to see that one more person seems to be having some "success" with it. And yes, I know, just because you've had it for blah blah doesn't mean all that good stuff, but your doing a heck of a lot better than most people with it.

I would love to try one of them...later on of course lmao.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> I absolutely love it...I really hope it has a long happy life. Nice to see that one more person seems to be having some "success" with it. And yes, I know, just because you've had it for blah blah doesn't mean all that good stuff, but your doing a heck of a lot better than most people with it.
> 
> I would love to try one of them...later on of course lmao.



they say the success rate of these in captivity is 20%. Thats an extremely low number, so out of 10 of them, maybe 2 will live. And trust me, ive gone throu my share of them to finally find a keeper. Now, i just have to hope he dont jump out. The top is pretty well covered, but they always manage to find a way. My last black ribbon flipped out where the intake hose on the filter meets the filter.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i think the hardest thing is to get them to eat, you seem to have done that, so keeping it inside should be a snap, and try taking pics without the flash! just use the tank lights. no flash, makes a much better pic.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> i think the hardest thing is to get them to eat, you seem to have done that, so keeping it inside should be a snap, and try taking pics without the flash! just use the tank lights. no flash, makes a much better pic.


thanks for the tip


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

its been almost 3 months since i first got him and now he is eating goldfish pretty readily. He Attacked 3 of them this morning and put'em down real quick.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

how bout a updated "no flash" pic?


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> how bout a updated "no flash" pic?


ill get right on that. Pics tomorrow.


----------

